# Problème clavier virtuelle Safari



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

Salut à tous!
Bonne année, la santé tout ça tout ça.. Depuis la maj ios15, je n’arrive plus à me connecter à ma banque via le clavier virtuelle, obligatoire pour se connecter :







Depuis la MAJ, impossible de cliquer dessus, j’ai essayé de supprimer les nouveautés iCloud, genre le « vpn «  ou ce genre de chose, ça n’a pas fonctionné.

J’ai téléchargé d’autres navigateurs, chrome, Mozilla, duck duck… Rien n’y fait.

J’ai changé mon iPhone (pas pour cette raison évidement!) mais je suis passé sur le 13 pro Max, et le problème persiste…

Je suis désespéré car la banque ne distingue pas de soucis, et sur l’iPad pro j’ai le même problème, et l’ancien 12 pro Max que j’ai filé à ma femme à également le même soucis…

Si quelqu’un a eu ce soucis, ou sait comment le régler, ça serait incroyablement cool!

Merci à tous


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Janvier 2022)

C’est sur le site de ta banque ? Et si tu essayes  l’application de ta banque. Elle marche elle ?

je dis ça car sur l’application du Crédit Agricole il y a un clavier virtuel mais plus adapté à iOS 

ça pourrait dépanner en attendant une solution


----------



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> C’est sur le site de ta banque ? Et si tu essaye l’application de ta banque. Elle marche elle ?
> 
> je dis ça car sur l’application du ÇA il n’y a pas de clavier virtuel alors qu’il y est sur le site
> 
> ça pourrait dépanner en attendant une solution


merci pour ta réponse. Malheureusement, il n’y a pas d’application


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Janvier 2022)

Tu as des bloqueurs de pub ?
Tu as essayé de passer le site en version pour ordinateur ?
Quel est ce site qu’on essaye


----------



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Tu as des bloqueurs de pub ?
> Tu as essayé de passer le site en version pour ordinateur ?
> Quel est ce site qu’on essaye


Non pas de bloqueur de pub. C’est le site de la Banque de polynesie. J’ai pas encore tenté sur un ordi!

En revanche bonne surprise, il y a une app! Et ça fonctionne. Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Janvier 2022)

Pour info ça marche chez moi


----------



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Pour info ça marche chez moi
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 251843


Diantre! Tu es chanceux! Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe chez moi… Merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Janvier 2022)

C’est quoi le phénomène chez toi ?
Car le site n’est pas responsive et j’ai failli ne jamais voir le clavier virtuel si j’avais pas resizé l’écran


----------



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> C’est quoi le phénomène chez toi ?
> Car le site n’est pas responsive et j’ai failli ne jamais voir le clavier virtuel si j’avais pas resizé l’écran


En fait de manière général, quand j’appuie sur le clavier, rien ne se passe. De temps en temps je peux rentrer un ou deux nombre, et ensuite impossible…


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Janvier 2022)

Tu es en dernière maj d’iOS ? 15.2 ?


----------



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Tu es en dernière maj d’iOS ? 15.2 ?


Oui


----------



## love_leeloo (8 Janvier 2022)

à part tout réinitialiser, je ne vois pas.
et faire le test AVANT de remettre une sauvegarde, histoire de vérifier qu'avec une Install propre ça marche.

bon après si l'app fait le job


----------



## Banditis29 (8 Janvier 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> à part tout réinitialiser, je ne vois pas.
> et faire le test AVANT de remettre une sauvegarde, histoire de vérifier qu'avec une Install propre ça marche.
> 
> bon après si l'app fait le job


L’app fait le job, heureusement… Mon iPhone 13 pro Max est neuf, je l’ai depuis moins d’une semaine, et je fais toujours une installation comme nouvel iPhone, jamais à partir de sauvegarde pour passer sur une clean install…


----------

